# Nokia Mobile Phone Unlock & Hidden Feature codes



## Orionz (May 28, 2006)

I am not Sure That This codes are workig or not.
Use only on your own risk. Dont claim me for any error By using this codes

These codes will work on most Nokia Mobile Phones to activate/deactivate advanced hidden functions that you can’t change through the phone menu

Code Function
*3370# Activate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR) - Your phone uses the best sound quality but talk time is reduced my approx. 5%
#3370# Deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR)
*#4720# Activate Half Rate Codec - Your phone uses a lower quality sound but you should gain approx 30% more Talk Time
*#4720# Deactivate Half Rate Codec

#pw+1234567890+1# Provider Lock Status. (use the “*” button to obtain the “p,w” and “+” symbols)
#pw+1234567890+2# Network Lock Status. (use the “*” button to obtain the “p,w” and “+” symbols)
#pw+1234567890+3# Country Lock Status. (use the “*” button to obtain the “p,w” and “+” symbols)
#pw+1234567890+4# SIM Card Lock Status. (use the “*” button to obtain the “p,w” and “+” symbols)
*#2640# Displays security code in use
12345 This is the default security code

*#21# Allows you to check the number that “All Calls” are diverted to
*#30# Lets you see the private number
*#43# Allows you to check the “Call Waiting” status of your phone.
*#61# Allows you to check the number that “On No Reply” calls are diverted to
*#62# Allows you to check the number that “Divert If Unreachable (no service)” calls are diverted to
*#67# Allows you to check the number that “On Busy Calls” are diverted to

*#0000# Displays your phones software version, 1st Line : Software Version, 2nd Line : Software Release Date, 3rd Line : Compression Type
*#9999# Phones software version if *#0000# does not work
*#06# For checking the International Mobile Equipment Identity (IMEI Number)

*#67705646# Removes operator logo on 3310 & 3330
*#73# Reset phone timers and game scores
*#746025625# Displays the SIM Clock status, if your phone supports this power saving feature “SIM Clock Stop Allowed", it means you will get the best standby time possible
*#94870345123456789# Deactivate the PWM-Mem
press and hold # Lets you switch between lines

*#7760# Manufacturers code
*#7780# Restore factory settings
*#8110# Software version for the nokia 8110
*#92702689# Displays - 1.Serial Number, 2.Date Made, 3.Purchase Date, 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no repairs), 5.Transfer User Data. To exit this mode you need to switch your phone off then on again

**21*number# Turn on “All Calls” diverting to the phone number entered
**61*number# Turn on “No Reply” diverting to the phone number entered
**67*number# Turn on “On Busy” diverting to the phone number entered


----------



## khin007 (May 28, 2006)

more on *www.mobuniverse.com/nokiacodes.html


----------



## Orionz (May 28, 2006)

khin007 said:
			
		

> more on *www.mobuniverse.com/nokiacodes.html



The link is not working dont rep. for erning points
Dont give us the deaD link


----------



## khin007 (May 28, 2006)

Dude the link is working properly try ur network connections.. for earning points? MAn what u mean by dat?

pls recheck before u flame somebody>>


			
				Orionz said:
			
		

> The link is not working dont rep. for erning points
> Dont give us the deaD link


----------



## mayanksharma (May 29, 2006)

arre guys!
Anyways,I am thanking you both,for sharing this wonderful info. Cool post!

Peace............


----------



## aku (May 29, 2006)

Man.. pls chk othr previous threadz b4 postin sumthing like diz... so damn similar.. all diz has been previously posted..
a lil' bit of searchin is alwayz gud fr health...
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24935&highlight=nokia+codes


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 2, 2006)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> Man.. pls chk othr previous b4 postin sumthing like diz... so damn similar.. all diz has been previously posted


Dude,what are you tryin' to say huh?
Be clear in your comments.I think there is nothing wrong what these two guys have posted.

Its all right , i think.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 2, 2006)

mayanksharma said:
			
		

> Dude,what are you tryin' to say huh?
> Be clear in your comments.I think there is nothing wrong what these two guys have posted.
> 
> Its all right , i think.


He means to say that the same kind of threads have been posted here before. 
Hmm this is revealed by a long list that search gives me 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24935&highlight=nokia+codes
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22925&highlight=nokia+codes
*www.nokia-codes.com/ This I got from one of the thread. originally posted by Vishal Gupta.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17233&highlight=nokia+codes
And a few thread seemed to be lost or pruned.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 3, 2006)

ohhh ok! I am sorry for the misunderstanding.
Thanks for pointing out!!


----------



## System Of A Down (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Dude


----------



## eggman (Aug 7, 2006)

So atleast lock it.


----------

